# Israel and the Carmel Fires



## StriperAddict (Dec 9, 2010)

News and perspective behind Israel's Carmel mountain region fires.

 Click here for the whole story.




> Israel’s prison bureau began to worry about the fate of the  approximately 400 inmates at the Damon Prison, perilously close to the  path of these flames.  Authorities dispatched a bus filled with newly  trained prison guards to move the prisoners to safety.  But the  unpredictable inferno soon shifted direction, and fanned across the very  road these would-be rescuers were traveling.  The bus caught fire, and  forty prison guards were burned alive.
> 
> Almost all of the prisoners at Damon Prison were Palestinians  arrested for endangering Israel’s security.  Israel sent its best young  recruits into the path of the flames to save them because this is what  civilized societies do.  The fact that it’s impossible to imagine  Hezbollah or Hamas doing likewise to save Israelis tells us something  important about Israel’s enemies.
> 
> ...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 9, 2010)

Striper....I read a book this summer called "Son of Hamas."

It is a great read and written by a Christian man who worked for Hamas and then the Massad.  I highly recommend it and it gives a lot of background on the Palestinian movement.


----------



## apoint (Dec 9, 2010)

I was so sad and embarrassed when a friend in Israel emailed me to tell me that Prime Minister Netanyahu had to RENT from or pay the United States for a plane to use to stop that fire. I beleive that obama and clinton and the rest of the anti-semites in our government will have to answer to Jesus one day. I pray daily for the IDF and for the Peace of Jerusalem.

Comment by Judy — December 8, 2010 @ 10:44 pm 

i lost so many Brother Firefighters


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, rj, I'll look into it at the library. 

Another good read for the history of Palestine was "The Politically Incorrect guide to Islam and the Crusades". 

I also like to follow articles from Walid Shoebat, a Former PLO Terrorist now a brother in Christ, who speaks out in defence of Israel. Pray for him, I'm sure there's a price on his head.


----------

